# I freakin' HATE legs day!



## Freeman (Oct 10, 2002)

Ok, so today was legs....ugh!  Is it me, or does anyone else just hate legs day!?  I mean, it friggin' kills me!  Squats/presses are the biggest pain in da arse.  Don't get me wrong, it's a love/hate thing obviously, but I feel like pure dog shit afterwards!  Does this happen to anyone else???  and WHY does it happen..the only thing I can figure is because 1) Leg muscles are generally larger and thus use more oxygen and other crap.  2) You're lifting much more weight   Am I close on this?  I never puke, but I almost passout! hahaha Well, today was my first day back on legs in a few weeks...a lot of crap went down recently and I haven't been able to hit the gym liked I'd like to have been.  I'm back though!  Tomorrow will hurt for sure!


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

Legs are my least favorite body part to train. after training legs I can't play hockey 
I have almost puked a couple of times on leg day, but havn't yet. are you making sure that you are breathing properely?


----------



## Freeman (Oct 10, 2002)

Yeah, I try to breathe right.  I mean, I'm not breathing like a dumb bastard! hehehe


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 10, 2002)

Gotta love legs, I always feel a little sick after doing legs to.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

I was recently able to lift more weight be relaxing on the way up and concentrating on just using the legs.  Back wasn't as sore ...


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 10, 2002)

Make sure you train them regularly otherwise you will always feel like garbage after training them hard.

You probably feel sooo bad since you're taxing your body in physiological sense extremely hard when lifting hard and heavy.  Be sure to eat a propper pre-wprkout meal as well as 2 post-workout meals within 2 hours after training...then take a day off to rest.  This has always worked for me.


----------



## Freeman (Oct 10, 2002)

So, should I not do shoulders tomorrow then?  Take it completely off?  my week usually goes like this:

monday - chest/back
tues - bis/tris
wed - off
thrs - Legs
Fri. - shoulders

I go to the gym at UCF because it's free...i probably should lift on the weekend, but, damn I"m there all week!  I don't wanna be there on the weekends too!   plus, it's a bit of a drive..


----------



## NickB (Oct 10, 2002)

i frikken hate legs.

makes me feel a little sick, not to mention driving home is a bitch


----------



## Freeman (Oct 10, 2002)

Yeah, and walking up and down the stairs in front of the gym and at the parking garages is a bitch too!  damn it!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 10, 2002)

When I bought my last vehicle, the thought of having an automatic did cross my mind thinking about leg day.


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Yeah, and walking up and down the stairs in front of the gym and at the parking garages is a bitch too!  damn it!



I hear that, you have to climb about 20 steep steps to get out of my gym.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> So, should I not do shoulders tomorrow then?  Take it completely off?  my week usually goes like this:
> 
> monday - chest/back
> ...


Try this:
Monday - Chest/tris
Tuesday - off
Wednesday - Legs/shoulders
Thursday - off
Friday - Back/bis
Weekend - Party!! 
I have found doing this great, working chest prefatigues tris same with back and bis so they get a really good hit, and with a day in between you get great recovery.


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 10, 2002)

I just finished my leg workouts. Call me crazy but damn it feels good!!! I just love feeling nauseated and how my legs feel like they can't support my body, numb calves and glutes. It's my natural high. Takes two days for the pain to be in full strength, that's when the fun really begins.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, your not any different to anyone that trains hard.
Most of the time i start feeling sick and i have to take a stroll outside for some fresh air.
Just think about what your doing to yourself......
Massive weights on your legs pushing to the limit, man thats gotta hurt 
Definately love/hate


----------



## Rissole (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> I just finished my leg workouts. Call me crazy but damn it feels good!!! I just love feeling nauseated and how my legs feel like they can't support my body, numb calves and glutes. It's my natural high. Takes two days for the pain to be in full strength, that's when the fun really begins.


Nicely put Max


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> I just love feeling nauseated .



I don't know how anyone can like that feeling


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 10, 2002)

I love working everything, I am always one sore bastard, sunday after my three days rest is usually when I feel the best but then it's back to the gym that night and beat the hell out of it all again, I love it, I don't feel Ive trained right If I don't wanna hurl or I can easily lift the bodypart I have just trained. Driving home is always fun, especially after chest, it doesn't hurt right away to turn the wheel but that weak infancy feeling makes me laugh!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 11, 2002)

I definately wouldn't recommend training shoulders after legs...unless your goal is seriously underdeveloped delts and or weak legs.  In my opinion that is way too muuch to be doing in one day.  It's hard enough to do quads let along quads, hams, calves, traps, and delts as you're suggesting.

If you don't want to train on the weekends try this 4-day split:

Monday - Chest / Triceps / Abs
Tuesday - Back / Biceps
Wednesday - Shoulders / Traps / Calves
Thursday - Quads / Hamstrings / Abs
Fri/Sat/Sun - REST


----------



## Rissole (Oct 11, 2002)

I been doin that split for a month and a bit now and i'm lovin it
Tell me why that would make your legs or delts underdeveloped??
I do calves abs and lower back mon wed fri


----------



## freag34 (Oct 11, 2002)

Doing legs feels great - AFTER they're done.

I HATE going into the gym knowing it's leg day. Call me a wimp, but the squat bar just sends shudders down my spine knowing how heavy it's going to feel and how much it's going to hurt. Once I'm done, yeah yeah whoo whoo. Except for the throwing up part. And the thinking ahead to the next leg day.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by freag34 *_
> Doing legs feels great - AFTER they're done.
> 
> I HATE going into the gym knowing it's leg day. Call me a wimp, but the squat bar just sends shudders down my spine knowing how heavy it's going to feel and how much it's going to hurt. Once I'm done, yeah yeah whoo whoo. Except for the throwing up part. And the thinking ahead to the next leg day.



My workout buddy is of the same opinion, I feel the same about chest!!!!


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 22, 2003)

I always get really nausiated and weak during my workout.  After my first leg day workout, I was walking up my friends steps and I went down. My legs hadn't got any kind of workout in over 8 years. We were all laughing so hard.  They told me " be careful if you sit on the toilet" I didn't understand what they meant until later that night when I almost fell in due to leg failure.   lol    
  I hate the feeling of diziness but I love seeing my results the next week when I get to add more iron.  I just tell myself during the workout that "if you want to see results next week you better push hard right now" It makes me feel good knowing that I am getting so much stronger in my legs. Just to get any weight up amazed me. 
Tonight is our leg night and we are vicious on eachother.  We push ourselves so hard to the point where we almost cry. Other people usually come watch us because our forced reps after failure are devostating.    I love this stuff!!!!! The more sick I get todayt the stronger I'll be next week!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2003)

I like training legs, but I do not like doing squats, they really hurt!


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 22, 2003)

> I like training legs, but I do not like doing squats, they really hurt!



I agree -squats are sick.    I get some weird sort of addrenaline rush when I do these then I get hardcore goosebumps afterwards.  Squats are a really weird experience for me. I get so pumped I make myself come back up. Its freaky.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2003)

Squats are my all time favorite.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Squats are my all time favorite.



you must be masochistic!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Squats are my all time favorite.




No, squats suck.  Please rephrase your post.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2003)

> No, squats suck. Please rephrase your post.



booooooo!!!!

okay sorry about that.
post reohrase:

 squats suck


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> booooooo!!!!
> 
> okay sorry about that.
> ...




Much better.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2003)

> you must be masochistic!



I am extremly masochistic.......you should see what I do when I get cravings for sugar and junk food.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2003)

ok, when I started this thread, i hated leg days, as I made perfectly clear...now, however, I think I love them!  I dunno why, but I don't hate them at all!  I used to love them back when I lifted in high school cuz I was so good at squats, etc....then I hurt my back, and quit lifting and since starting again recently, sucked realyl bad....

but now I'm getting stronger, and LOVIN' EVERY DAMN MINUTE OF IT!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 22, 2003)

I love leg day when I'm done, there's nothing like the gratification I get when I'm tying my shoes to leave and my leg starts shaking.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2003)

I get to walk up and down 3 flights of stairs to get in/out of my gym..then the parking garage across the street I usually have to negotiate some steps there too!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 22, 2003)

Hehehe, yes, steps and leg day don't mix


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2003)

man, can't wait for Friday now that we've been talking about this!!


----------



## Snatch518 (Jan 22, 2003)

I just started working out my legs again, I stopped doing them for a good 3 months after doing them consistently.  That was because of lack of time and laziness.  After my first workout, wow! So nasseaued, nearly puked.  For the next 3 days I walked like a had a pole stuck in my ass.  I started light when I first got legs back into my routine, but week after week when I keep adding weight it feals really good, such a strong sense of accomplishment, thats when you start to love leg day.  If your feeling your can't stap out of your hatred for leg day, take a little while off, not as much as 3 months, but maybe 2-4 weeks.  Allow yourself to refresh a bit and then get yourself motivated to do legs by setting goals.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 24, 2003)

Snatch518 
I hadn't worked my legs since 9th grade so I started out light but still couldn't walk for a week.  Now here I am on my 3rd week and I have already went up dramatically in everything-Deadlift, squat,and leg press.  I had the best leg day ever so far!!!.  I feel so strong now.  I was so happy with myself.  My twig legs actually lifted up some weight and has been 2 days and they dont even hurt anymore.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2003)

I did legs yesterday.  
Supersets.  
I almost threw up everywhere..
I love doing legs!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 24, 2003)

Did legs today....power week.  Feelin' great.  I get more sore and drained on the rep and superset weeks...so I cant wait for next week!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 24, 2003)

Today was rep week for me, 12-15 on ext and 15-20 on leg press almost killed me.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

i can not say anything about legs. i love to train them..


----------

